# Breed and bloodlines, curious.



## CinthyaGisele (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, we adopted Niko a couple of months ago. Since we got him I've wondered about his breed and bloodline. I don't know much about pitbulls, all I know is that niko is a great dog. The Christmas picture was yesterday he is currently 7 months old and 60lbs heavy. Help me find out more about his breed.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Welcome! 

There's absolutely no way to know a dog's breed, let alone bloodline, without a pedigree. He is most likely a mutt. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep, you've got a mutt and a cute one at that.


----------

